# Biggest frustrations while driving.



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

What does everyone find your biggest frustrations are while driving?

People hogging lanes? Slow drivers? Buses? cyclists?

I seem to find myself at the end of a 6 mile during going ****ing mental by the end of it..


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

People who cut you up then go slower

People who tail gate in a worse car than your own because there's a massive long queue and you can't go any faster

Cyclists who ride 3 wide down country lanes 

Lorries who's try to overtake each other


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

Middle lane hoggers... they really grind my gears... just overtake and tuck back in, what's wrong with them?!?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> *People who cut you up then go slower*
> 
> People who tail gate in a worse car than your own because there's a massive long queue and you can't go any faster
> 
> ...


I had a transit pull out in front of me this morning on a dual carriage way. so from the left into the right lane. So he's now sat on his speed limiter or whatever at about 50/60. No one in the left lane.. yet he's still there holding me up. So i flashed the lights . No no movement.

After a few minutes I had enough and went past in the " wrong way"

Then he's flashing his lights at me :lol:

wtf.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

KarateKid said:


> Middle lane hoggers... they really grind my gears... just overtake and tuck back in, what's wrong with them?!?


Agreed.


----------



## Rock Lobster (Aug 19, 2013)

People who brake for no reason, especially when they do it on every corner and every time a car coming in the opposite direction goes past!

People who pull into the reasonable gap you have left between you and the car in front, causing you to slam on!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Red shells and banana skins. 
In all seriousness, I hate middle lane drivers and idiots cutting into queues.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Rock Lobster said:


> People who brake for no reason, especially when they do it on every corner and every time a car coming in the opposite direction goes past!
> 
> People who pull into the reasonable gap you have left between you and the car in front, causing you to slam on!


Or people who brake really hard mid corner...


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

People with no clue on how to use a traffic island.... NO you can't got all the way around it on the outside lane.....KKNNOOOBBBSSS


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

All of the Above.

Driving used to be an enjoyable experience, now it's just a load of tossing **** bags that don't know what the **** they are doing.

You're right Steve, I'm glad I don't have to commute any distance like I used to by driving. I used to be so wound up by the time I got to my destination it used to **** me off every morning.

Although I hate ALL of the above, my worst hates.

Lorries overtaking on Dual-Carriageway doing 0.2mph faster than the lorry they're overtaking.
******s who drive slowly in national speed limit zones and then drive at the same speed into residential areas.
Those who get in the wrong lane at a roundabout when it's clearly marked.
Those that slow down to -5mph to turn at a junction.
Those same ***** pull out of a junction very close infront of you and then hold you up by driving insanely slow.
A few one way systems around here and the tourists don't think it applies to them.
Motorway drivers who change lanes without looking what they're doing.
Middle lane hoggers.
The ****ers who speed up when you go to overtake them on the motorway.
The people who have hand written signs in the back of their car saying "Remember the 2 second rule" Perhaps if you ***** didn't drive at 25mph everywhere you wouldn't have drivers up your **** all day.
Tourist ball baggers who are looking at their Sat Nav or the surrounding views on national speed limit roads so slow down to 5mph to have a look at the sea or find out where they're supposed to be going.

The list goes on and on and on....


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

People who take corners in first gear too


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Old people who do 35mph no matter if it's a 60 zone or a 20 zone

People who don't use indicators, sorry to say but this seems to be people who drive German cars

People who park in disabled bays without a disabled badge


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

asonda said:


> All of the Above.
> 
> Driving used to be an enjoyable experience, now it's just a load of tossing **** bags that don't know what the **** they are doing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rob74 said:


> Old people who do 35mph no matter if it's a 60 zone or a 20 zone
> 
> People who don't use indicators, sorry to say but this seems to be people who drive German cars
> 
> People who park in disabled bays without a disabled badge


Yeah no indicators is frustrating, wouldn't say all German marques though, it's mainly merc and bmw, plus 4x4s


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

To be fair all id say is MPG. Not that many **** drivers up here :lol:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

To many dickh..ds on the roads.


----------



## mcla13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Biggest frustration is pretty much everyone driving like a pritt stick on most of the roads I am on in Britain.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I would say 

1. People who drive without lights when clearly it is too dark or not light enough. 

2. People who always stop at roundabouts when there is a good view into them and they are unable to anticipate joining at speed. 

3. Lane Hoggers (of course) - Now third lane of a 4 lane motorway rather than middle lane of a a three. 

4. Anyone driving too quickly or slowly for the conditions. 

5. Anything that shows arrogance.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Tricky Red said:


> I would say
> 
> 1. *People who drive without lights when clearly it is too dark or not light enough.*
> 
> ...


Ive noticed there has been a sudden influx of people driving in the dark with sidelights .

i mean. half 11 at night.....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rob74 said:


> Old people who do 35mph no matter if it's a 60 zone or a 20 zone
> 
> People who don't use indicators, sorry to say but this seems to be people who drive German cars
> 
> People who park in disabled bays without a disabled badge


 Oi, I drive a German car but I am a good boy and always use my indicators.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Oi, I drive a German car but I am a good boy and always use my indicators.


Your still an Audi driver

:wave::wave:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

1. People who pull out of junctions & don't put on speed - instead driving at snails pace.
2. Slow drivers
3. Being stuck behind buses & lorries
4. Tw*ts who tailgate
5. People who don't indicate
6. Idiots who use the wrong lanes at roundabouts
7. Middle lane hoggers
8. People who speed up & drive right up your ar*e on a motorway before overtaking


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Steve said:


> Your still an Audi driver
> 
> :wave::wave:


I do still drive one for my sins.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The list is infinite but
People who seem to think 30 mph is a minimum especially near a school

People who rush to get out in front of you on a country road and then can't maintain the speed limit around corners etc

Tailgaters

Idiots on motorbikes who think because they want to get all fighty, jamming your brakes on directly in front of me wil scare me. Err you're on a bike that ways 140kg, i'm in a 1.6 ton car you do the math.

People who get all mardy when you drive round the outside of them on a roundabout because they are in the wrong flaming lane.

And this one is guarenteed to wind me up instantly

Those special types of f****its who despite the lane next to them not having a vehicle in it for three bleeding miles, wont move out to let you join the road. Yet the minute you indicate to overtake, they suddenly decide they need to be in that lane too. Arrgghhhh!!!!!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> The list is infinite but
> People who seem to think 30 mph is a minimum especially near a school
> 
> People who rush to get out in front of you on a country road and then can't maintain the speed limit around corners etc
> ...


With the bike subject I agree.

Most of them are fair and safe. I do try and give some room to get by. Some of them take the gap and say thank you.

others just **** past thinking they own the road.

They get the washer jet treatment from me then.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

All the people who blame others for their mistakes and shortcomings, yet are completely oblivious to their own.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Oi, I drive a German car but I am a good boy and always use my indicators.


I wasn't pointing fingers as some German cars are driven well but it just seems to be most idiots are old or driving German cars, sometimes they are both


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

A few - 

Car parks - Parents who think car parks are as safe as a playground and let their kids run around

Cyclists - who zoom up the inside of you when you are indicating to turn left 

People who drive thier diesels like they are supercars becuase they have a little bit of torque

People who get in the wrong lane at roundabouts and drift into the front of me , I sound the horn then I get the finger 

HGV drivers who drive their vehicles like they are weapons 

Van drivers who work for companys with a phone number plastered all over it but still drive like bell ends , Guess what clever clogs I'm the ba*tard that phones your company up and tells them about your driving skills 

People with lesser powered cars that still insist on traffic light drag starts , cba to entertain these no more so just let them think theri car is really fast 

Undertaking - If I get the chance I'll box you in so you don't actually get anywhere 

Slip roads - People who dive in at the last minute in an attempt to push in 

Sat Navs - People who think that the sat nav has becomes the road , And have no need to look at the road because they think they are driving in mario kart 

People who park their cars at the petrol pump and don't buy any petrol but go and do the weekly shop 

There's loads more


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Tail gaters and middle lane huggers and dicks with fogs on


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

ffrs1444 said:


> Tail gaters and middle lane huggers and dicks with fogs on


Fogs on with sidelights and its not raining or foggy.

Really annoys me.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah fog lights **** me off too


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Steve said:


> With the bike subject I agree.
> 
> Most of them are fair and safe. I do try and give some room to get by. Some of them take the gap and say thank you.
> 
> ...


This particular one sat inches from my bumper trying to force me to speed up and overtake a lorry, i was doing 70. So he undertakes me and gives it the coffee bean shaker etc. He got two fingers back and i was going to let it go but no, he decided to play chicken with a car on the motorway. When he spat at the car after swerving all over and trying to force me to stop, i will own up and say i got a bit mad and was going after this fool but my other half reined me in. Since then i use a dash cam just in case of idiots like him. I should add that i am an ex biker myself and generally find most bikers to be very good road users but this wally had no idea how close he came to causing a big accident.

Oh and AllenF i know i have faults on the road


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> This particular one sat inches from my bumper trying to force me to speed up and overtake a lorry, i was doing 70. So he undertakes me and gives it the coffee bean shaker etc. He got two fingers back and i was going to let it go but no, he decided to play chicken with a car on the motorway. When he spat at the car after swerving all over and trying to force me to stop, i will own up and say i got a bit mad and was going after this fool but my other half reined me in. Since then i use a dash cam just in case of idiots like him. I should add that i am an ex biker myself and generally find most bikers to be very good road users but this wally had no idea how close he came to causing a big accident.
> 
> Oh and AllenF i know i have faults on the road


Yeah most of them are good but its sad to say we seem to have more idiots recently..


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

People who cant stay in lane going round a roundabout, people driving with front fogs on because they think it looks good, people who put rear fogs on because they can't see 9378943892749 miles down the road and it is slightly misty, idiots that are waiting at a junction and look at you but still pull out, people that can't park straight in a parking bay, people who just decide to pull into your lane without looking, people who squeeze into gaps!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Horses, grrr.

I don't drive around your field so don't ride them on our roads.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

pantypoos said:


> Horses, grrr.
> 
> I don't drive around your field so don't ride them on our roads.


I'm sure you don't **** in there fields too


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

pantypoos said:


> Horses, grrr.
> 
> I don't drive around your field so don't ride them on our roads.


When they get all high and mighty when you drive past telling you to slow down and waving arms all over, **** right off! If you don't like people driving past you get off the ****ing road!

Then when they tell you the horse gets spooked by cars, well don't ride it on the road then!


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Everybody else


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Reading a thread about annoyances when driving at same time!

That gets my back up!


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

lewylinto said:


> When they get all high and mighty when you drive past telling you to slow down and waving arms all over, **** right off! If you don't like people driving past you get off the ****ing road!
> 
> Then when they tell you the horse gets spooked by cars, well don't ride it on the road then!


Are you serious??!

Its in the highway code that you should slow right down and give them a wide berth.

My Mrs has a horse and numerous times Ar*eholes come flying right up, speeding, loud music, horns, revving the car, not only risking her, but also themselves. This is on country lanes.

Idiots.


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

RD55 DUN said:


> Are you serious??!
> 
> Its in the highway code that you should slow right down and give them a wide berth.
> 
> ...


Is that what I said, I never once said go flying past them like a idiot but when you slow down and it's still not good enough for them and they start giving excuses then at the end of the day if the horse isn't comfortable around cars or the rider isn't then they shouldn't be on the road.

I always slow down for horses because I wouldn't like it if it was me and I'm not saying this is all people who ride horses because it isn't, I know a lot of people who ride horses so I know where your coming from as well.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

lewylinto said:


> Is that what I said, I never once said go flying past them like a idiot but when you slow down and it's still not good enough for them and they start giving excuses then at the end of the day if the horse isn't comfortable around cars or the rider isn't then they shouldn't be on the road.
> 
> I always slow down for horses because I wouldn't like it if it was me and I'm not saying this is all people who ride horses because it isn't, I know a lot of people who ride horses so I know where your coming from as well.


TBH it was unclear, but id assume that your not in the minority of those that do. :thumb:

There will always be riders that over exaggerate…and Id agree with you that if the horse is nervous or uncomfortable you shouldn't really be on any public road. Common sense should prevail.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

We are horsey people as 'Steve' can attest to...

Let me throw me 2p in here.

If a horse is spooked or scared of traffic, it shouldn't be on the road full stop until it's been broken in and trained fully. 

Horse riders are fully aware of what could happen to them if one gets spooked and drops them in front of a car, or onto railings or breaks free and runs off into the distance. 

Yet a lot are quote selfish and put themselves, the horse and the other road users at risk.

In respect to them being off the roads completely...No this isn't fair really, Same as the bicycle argument, they have just as much right as anybody else, and they wouldn't cause no bother if it was all done with a bit of common sense.

However, once again, it's down to the person on the Horse that causes all the aggro, and if they are on a horse and need to cause aggro, they shouldn't be riding on public roads.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I had a belter the other day. 

Driving around my neighbourhood at 20mph, more than adequate for the area and slowing for a junction to turn right, this Mondildo was up my jacksey so I carried on as normal. Turn right on to said road and he is still eating my rear so I slow due to traffic coming up and he anchors on..

He wants to turn left so he goes to overtake me just as the traffic edges forward, he can't get past me as I'm creeping forward with the traffic, I then stop and he overtakes me to try and slot in through a gap so I close said gap..

He slots back in and then proceeds to turn left at speed, loses control and bumps up the kerb, I'm wetting myself and give him the finger to which he slams on, goes into reverse and comes back to me, gets out his car just as traffic moves and I crawl off, still giving him the finger, needing a nappy as I've wet myself that much.

What a ****.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Women drivers


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

DMH-01 said:


> Women drivers


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh here it goes..........................

:lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

DMH-01 said:


> Women drivers


aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sssshhhhhhhhhiiiiiteeeeeeee


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Many bad drivers on the road, find it easier now to just leave them be and not let annoy me as gains me nothing but can lose you lots. Guess some of that is living in cornwall so my contact with heavy traffic is limited and just look out the window and smile. Much better than f'ing and blinding which got me nowhere just into a stress and into dangerous situations.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Today I put £20 from a red light.

I tend to top it up before the reserve starts and fill the tank. 

However it depends what Mood Jamie puts me in if i used super unleaded, supreme unleaded, vpower or supermarket rubbish.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

rottenapple said:


> Many bad drivers on the road, find it easier now to just leave them be and not let annoy me as gains me nothing but can lose you lots. Guess some of that is living in cornwall so my contact with heavy traffic is limited and just look out the window and smile. Much better than f'ing and blinding which got me nowhere just into a stress and into dangerous situations.


What part of Cornwall you in?


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Just outside newquay.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I was driving home last night and lanes 3 and 4 were solid on the M1 yet the inside 2 lanes were practically empty. 

Was it wrong for me to do 70mph in lane 1 with everyone else doing 50 in 3 and 4?


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

So to55er A sees to55er B wanting to perform some, 'tricky' manouvre, to5er A flashes to55er B, therby bestowing upon said to55er the divine right to cut dangerously across/hold up, all other road users, 'cos, 'he flashed me'

Don't 'flash' people, do not accept being 'flashed' as giving you carte blanche to drive like a to55er!!

It does not!!

and breathe


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Steve said:


> What does everyone find your biggest frustrations are while driving?
> 
> People hogging lanes? Slow drivers? Buses? cyclists?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

General inability to drive does it for me. You know the type - Poor lane discipline, unable to keep up to speed with the traffic (25mph in a 50 zone just the other day!!), sudden braking etc etc.

You really have to drive with the mindframe that everyone is a liability and wants to kill you these days. Seems like there are so few who actually have a basic level of skill when it comes to driving.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Around Harrogate it's the pot holed roads & f***ing speed humps.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Cyclists who think a red light means it's OK for them to go through it!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rob74 said:


> I wasn't pointing fingers as some German cars are driven well but it just seems to be most idiots are old or driving German cars, sometimes they are both


Don't worry fella, no offence taken, just responding in a light hearted manner and I know what you mean.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Tricky Red said:


> I was driving home last night and lanes 3 and 4 were solid on the M1 yet the inside 2 lanes were practically empty.
> 
> Was it wrong for me to do 70mph in lane 1 with everyone else doing 50 in 3 and 4?


If you were 31 to 28 yes lol


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

The idiot in a tractor holding all the traffic up this morning heading out of Newquay passing lay bys and not pulling in.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

People that don't thank you when you've waited for them to get past a parked car or something, especially if they've just gone giving you no choice but to wait anyway.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

On the motorway today just before lunch, lane 1, travelling at 50 with the cruise on, no traffic behind me at all. HGV come barrelling down the on-slip and instead of just filtering into lane 1 behind me, actually accelerates and pulls a nose ahead of me and starts to pull out into lane 1 while I'm still in it. Foolish as it may sound, I just sat my ground. He ended up having to ease off and enter lane 1 behind me, flashing his lights and beeping etc etc. No idea what he was trying to achieve tbh.

Manners and courtesy cost absolutely nothing but should be the rule on our roads as opposed to the exception. 

Cooks


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Tw @ ts & [email protected]' who use a mobile phone when driving :wall:

The ones who text while driving should be jailed IMHO :wall::wall::wall:

These 'people' drive me Feckin' bananas


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Have been flashed a few times after making a safe and considered overtake in NSL zone, maybe its just wounded pride? 

Also, what happened to peoples ability to drive in snow? 
Go anywhere near a hill round here after more than a dusting and you find it blocked with retards wheel spinning on the spot.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Addison Lee drivers

people who drive round with their (usually electric) wing mirrors folded in, obviously oblivious to other people

and when you are on a lane of the motorway that turns into a slip road (M25 J10 usually) and your behind traffic, yet no-one behind and theres someone determined to get into the safe gap you have left in front of you!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

1. People that don't indicate coming off a slip road onto the motorway
2. People that are first in the queue at traffic lights & when they go green they drive off like 10 seconds afterwards
3. Old biddies that take an age reversing out of a space in a car park & are totally oblivious to you waiting patiently with what feels like an eternity


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

People tailgating.

Drivers that drive at 45mph in a 50 or even 60 zone then maintain the same speed when driving through a village that turns into a 40 or 30mph zone. I find this sooooo infuriating.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

No frustration whatsoever. It doesn't bother me what others do. Don't get stressed or wound up, what's the point?
Keep myself to a comfortable speed and smile to the people who overtake me like a bat out of hell,in the knowledge that on my 23 mile daily commute, i catch them at least 2 times up.
I leave enough time to go anywhere in time, drive very defensive, have as a thank you a great MPG, what's not to like?
After 34 year on the road in cars, bikes and HGV's, seen to many people dying from stress, and high speed incidents.
Enjoy your journey, it could be your last one!


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

Caledoniandream said:


> No frustration whatsoever. It doesn't bother me what others do. Don't get stressed or wound up, what's the point?
> Keep myself to a comfortable speed and smile to the people who overtake me like a bat out of hell,in the knowledge that on my 23 mile daily commute, i catch them at least 2 times up.
> I leave enough time to go anywhere in time, drive very defensive, have as a thank you a great MPG, what's not to like?
> After 34 year on the road in cars, bikes and HGV's, seen to many people dying from stress, and high speed incidents.
> Enjoy your journey, it could be your last one!


I agree completely except for those ***** and *** who *** and ***.

Really though think you are right as there is not a lot you can do about the issue so why get stressed out about it.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

People who don't know when they are driving with full beam on, either behind you or coming towards you!
And fog lights on when there is no fog (although here it is probably so that you can see the man-eating potholes!)


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

Most have been said already but the ones that annoy me the most are:

People who don't understand you don't have to stop at a roundabout if there's nothing coming.
People who can't seem to stay in the left hand lane when going round a roundabout and have to drive straight across the right hand lane.
The growing number of people that think they don't need to use lights when it's foggy because they have 'daytime running lights'
People driving in the left hand lane of a dual carriageway who brake to let someone off the slip road & the ones who don't think the give way applies to them and insist on forcing their way out regardless.
People who drive at 40 in a national speed limit then continue at 40 in a 30 zone.
People who brake when approaching an oncoming car.
Tailgaters!


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Today my pet hate happened to me. It all comes down to ignorance.

Scenario was... Four lane stretch of the m25, coming up to Potters bar entry slip road so I checked, indicated, life saver and moved into the second lane as I could see vehicles joining the M25 up ahead - M25 has basically been clear for a good few miles now. There was one driver (black focus) sat in the third lane doing nothing and a VW Caddy coming up behind him.

As the Caddy is approaching the Focus and getting ready to overtake, the focus wakes up and decides to move over... Fair enough, maybe needed a gentle reminder BUT... He went straight into my path without checking or indicating. I flew off the handle. Luckily I wasn't accelerating (70MPH camera coming up so was doing a consistent 70) or he'd have swiped me right out... My front tyre was probably 0.5-1m behind his bumper.

If I was in the daily hack I wouldn't have mind as much, probably given him the finger and carried on my way (I've got a road hawk fitted for this exact reason), issue was I was on the Ninja... With the lights on, with my high vis, with the race can fitted so it's not the quietist of things and there's no excuse for not checking or indicating.

Obviously by now I've seen red, dropped a cog and shot next to him. He has his arm in the passenger footwell messing about with something, eyes not even on the road. He didn't even realise he had done anything wrong. You can imagine what followed. He had passed me about a mile before hand so it's not like he didn't know motorcyclists were about.

_Imagine having your young child in the back of a car and someone swiping you due to not paying attention thus driving without due care and attention - what would you do?_

The famous words are, "I'm sorry"... Well sorry isn't going to bring me back from the dead of he killed me. *Think twice, think bike.* I personally think people should learn to do life savers even in cars, not for their safety, but for others around.

Edit: To top it off, the A406 was practically shut in the morning today between Redbridge roundabout and the M11 (people were forced onto the M11 slip around an accident) due to a motorcyclist laying in the road. I'm not sure the details but it opens your eyes. When I passed there were two bikes (a ZZR1400 and a 125) followed by two police cars.



> A motorcyclist was thrown off his bike in a rush hour collision this morning.
> 
> There are severe delays, three lanes closed and queueing traffic due to the accident involving a lorry, car and a motorbike on the A406 North Circular Road northbound over Redbridge roundabout.
> 
> ...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Another pet hate, people who cant drive without full beam on.........in a town with street lights on. Please exchange your licence for a guide dog and white stick.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

On motorways etc, people who put their indicator on and straight away move into your lane forcing you to slam on your brakes!


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

People turning left from the right hand lane at round-a-bout junctions. 
People taking the 5 exit on round-a-bout from the outside lane


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Forgot to add

Idiots who drive with ipod type earphones in FFS


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

1. Not giving a wave or flash of lights.
2 Lane highest
3. Not using indicators


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

One that hasn't been mentioned that much which surprises me... People who think they can react quicker than superman so drive too close, if you do it then shame on you as you are a potential killer, I guarantee if you are sitting too close and I was to slam on you will not stop in time... Is the guy randomly breaking in front of you? Think about whether it's because you are a bit too close.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Idiots no putting their lights on when it's dark,rain or fog.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Tail gaters when im riding the bike (with an engine) in the wet giving me no chance if i was to have a spill. And then the ones who overtake me and cut in to my bigger than normal gap in the wet.


----------



## AndyED (Jul 14, 2014)

People who sit on their brakes for hours when stationary, especially with bright LED brake lights.

People who can't use foglights properly

People clearly on their phones

Coppers who see the above but still turn off towards the station


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

AndyED said:


> People who sit on their brakes for hours when stationary, especially with bright LED brake lights.
> 
> People who can't use foglights properly
> 
> ...


Some people with automatics have to sit on the brakes or put it in park, you would then get annoyed if they didnt pull away from the lights fast enough


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

People who feel they have to drive like they're racing, just because they left the house late!


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Biggest frustration? Other drivers.

People who pull away slowly in a queue of traffic then run the red light after it changed because they left too much of a gap to the vehicle in front.
Drivers (well, one in particular on my commute) who disregard the lane markings and use the right-turn filter lane at junctions to beat the queue going straight over at the lights.
Poor lane discipline - especially at roundabouts. You may be going straight over, but that doesn't mean you can drive half in each lane around it!
Cutting mini-roundabouts altogether.

All in all, the standard of driving round here is dire and getting worse. It used to be quite good, and even the taxi drivers (who used to be better than most) are amongst the culprits of some of the above.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kriminal said:


> People who feel they have to drive like they're racing, just because they left the house late!


Sorry :driver:


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

Just thought of another one that annoys the life out of me!

People not pulling into the space provided for turning right and just making a really wide arc turn from the left hand lane!

Don't know if that makes sense, it's not easy to explain


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

andspenka said:


> Just thought of another one that annoys the life out of me!
> 
> People not pulling into the space provided for turning right and just making a really wide arc turn from the left hand lane!
> 
> Don't know if that makes sense, it's not easy to explain


I know what you mean :thumb:


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Davemm said:


> Some people with automatics have to sit on the brakes or put it in park, you would then get annoyed if they didnt pull away from the lights fast enough


Have they stopped fitting hand brakes to automatics?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Drivers who stop dead on a 50mph road to let someone out at a junction. Theres courteous and downright stupid.
Cyclists who like to have a chat next to each other on country lanes.
Foreign lorry drivers who get out at roundabouts(sometimes on roundabouts)to ask for directions.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

The invisible roadworks. I know the sign says "SLOW workers in road" but it should say " INVISIBLE workers in road" they move the cones and reopen the lanes after overnight " supposed work but forget to take speed restriction off.
12miles of 40 limit when others do 80+ and get away with it ( if i tried it i know i would get tugged).

Lorrys that pull in on top of you as your approaching a hill and need a run at it when they are running an empty roloc and can cruise up it


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Turbo weasel said:


> Have they stopped fitting hand brakes to automatics?


so at every set of lights you want the driver to take the car out of drive select park and apply the hand brake ?

How many times are you then going to moan while they have to reverse the process before they can move away holding up all the traffic in the process.

what about cues of traffic where the car need to move slowly but the only way is to apply the brake ?


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

Steve said:


> Fogs on with sidelights and its not raining or foggy.
> 
> Really annoys me.


Fogs when it's raining and not foggy, there's a clue in the name!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh for the good old days when you had to give hand signals no motorways , Curtiious drivers and no boy racers, those were the days.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This thread is revived regularly and makes me realise that our roads are full of frustrated and annoyed drivers.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

goRt said:


> Fogs when it's raining and not foggy, there's a clue in the name!


The use of fog lights is permitted when visibility is seriously impaired, I.e. in heavy rain, fog or snow. They must be turned off when visibility improves as they can dazzle other road users.

Cooks


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

goRt said:


> Fogs when it's raining and not foggy, there's a clue in the name!


Impaired vis ability I believe ...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> This thread is revived regularly and makes me realise that our roads are full of frustrated and annoyed drivers.


And that's what leads to accidents.

No doubt, like yourself, I just let the idiots pass, make them someone else's problem.

The only couple things that make me annoyed.

Tailgating.

People starting an overtake when I'm only half way across moving over.

Middle lane hoggers. M25, weekends, after 10am is best for that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> 1. People that don't indicate coming off a slip road onto the motorway


How would indicating help in this situation? How much more information do you need?


----------



## Jaym93 (Dec 5, 2014)

Bristle Hound said:


> Forgot to add
> 
> Idiots who drive with ipod type earphones in FFS


This.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

BareFacedGeek said:


> How would indicating help in this situation? How much more information do you need?


Exactly. Where else are you going to be going, apart from joining the carriageway.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

AllenF said:


> The invisible roadworks. I know the sign says "SLOW workers in road" but it should say " INVISIBLE workers in road" they move the cones and reopen the lanes after overnight " supposed work but forget to take speed restriction off.
> 12miles of 40 limit when others do 80+ and get away with it ( if i tried it i know i would get tugged).
> 
> Lorrys that pull in on top of you as your approaching a hill and need a run at it when they are running an empty roloc and can cruise up it


Good point there was one the other month on A303 for 50mph no sign of any work really annoys me


----------



## jameslfc5 (Oct 10, 2013)

People who slow down to a stop to turn left and ones that either don't indicate or do it at the last minute


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

BareFacedGeek said:


> How would indicating help in this situation? How much more information do you need?


Although it's not 'legally' compulsory to indicate when leaving a slip road I do find it courteous if people indicate. After all the traffic that is already on the motorway have priority over joining/merging traffic so it's only right IMO that they have the decency to indicate.



neilos said:


> Exactly. Where else are you going to be going, apart from joining the carriageway.


As above, I just find it is a courteous act & alleviates any frustrated drivers who are already on the motorway who may encounter 'pushers in' of the joining traffic.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

The apparently increasing number of people who constantly fail to indicate !


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

People who get in the incorrect lane at a roundabout because they always use that lane even though there's VERY clear markings.
Idiots who force me to go down and up the lorry gearbox when full of horses - either because they pull out in front or can't maintain a constant speed.


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

The sheer number of cars on the road, it now takes an hour and half most nights to do 12 miles home from work if I use the car, cycling is quicker by 40 minutes. 

The main frustration is traffic lights, they go red, we stop, they go green we don't move !!??!! 'Oh look, the lights have gone green, mmm what it is I have to do ? I know, I'll put it in 1st gear and move off, bugger, they have gone red again, oh well', surely people can realise the sequence of changing and be ready to go, then we could get 20 cars through instead of 3 ?


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Probably too busy social networking on their fartsmones to realise...


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Well...my biggest frustration while driving is.......

Suddenly getting a hard-on for no apparent reason...it just happens....
and when it does......
I have to return home and give the Mrs a good 'seeing-to'.....
sometimes it takes me hours just to travel a couple of miles :lol:.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

people who dont read a roundabout and stop then take an eternity to move causing queues. 

buses, own the road i'm bigger so i'll just pull out into traffic and you'll have to stop (not to mention 4 bus stops on one road all 20 seconds apart!

big big thing that bugs me is peoples lack of indication, i'd quite happily see people slapped around the face for this.

going to overtake a nicer/more expensive car then for them to realise and boot it then slow down again

lane hoggers fines in place are a joke yet to hear of one happening

silly one, stuck on badges the 16v 20v halfrauds specials really just gets me asking why why why

queue of traffic slow moving people who just sit there and dont move leaving a 10 car space becuase they cant be arsed to move causing problems further back

people who block junctions sitting in traffic and then dont look at you just stare forwards

fog lights i wish they could become automatic

recon it would be easier to say what peeps do like about driving 1 page max?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I cover too many miles to get frustrated - I'd fall over with chest pain.

Gripes are however plenty;

1. Motorway users who use maybe 5 miles each way, each day and have no concept of lane discipline at all.
2. Overtaking lane hoggers on motorways / dual carriageways.
3. Drivers who insist on waiting until 5 metres before a slip road starts before darting across 3 live lanes at 85mph. In front of fully laden HGV's.
4. People in 1000cc cars sitting on my bumper at motorway speed and then painfully easing past when I get out of their way.
5. The "42mph everywhere" bridage.

Overall rude people are the worst. Behaviour which outside of a car would get you either arrested, slapped or asked to leave wherever you are.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

People who don't know what to do when they see emergency vehicle with blues & twos on 

Today one such person managed to bring the A19 york to a standstill because he just sat on the white line indicating left, it wasn't until myself & another driver both waved at him to move that he did anything. 
If they don't know what to do then they should get a bus pass


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

all the above plus knobends who straight line roundabouts especially when I'm beside them on my motorbike


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Rob74 said:


> People who don't know what to do when they see emergency vehicle with blues & twos on
> 
> Today one such person managed to bring the A19 york to a standstill because he just sat on the white line indicating left, it wasn't until myself & another driver both waved at him to move that he did anything.
> If they don't know what to do then they should get a bus pass


its either that or you pull over and the **** behind overtakes you cutting the emergency services up. peoples spacial awarenss is very poor, those who sit their driving lookign terrified stiff neck straight on. some chap the other day started to come into my lane before a roundabout just kept coming oer nearly taking off my wing no indications nothing didnt look and when he had compltee dthe manouver he still didnt look and wonder why my headlight had suddenly appeared or he was a typical old driver 70ish and doesnt give a toss


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> its either that or you pull over and the **** behind overtakes you cutting the emergency services up.


I've had a few do that & it's always seems to be on the narrowest part of the road


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

People on phones, people txting, people who do 40 in a 60 then do 40 in a 30, Honda jazz owners, people who don't use there indicators. And last but not just people who tailgate.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Put all the haulage back on the railways that will make the roads safer, lorry drivers used to be Knights of the road, a lot of today's are knits along with a lot of car drivers.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't thinks there's enough space on the internet to fit in my frustrations while driving!! haha


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

2 this evening 

People that are following other people but insist on being 6ft behind the car they are following , Nearly got pushed off the road 3 times tonight by some bellend becasue he had to stay on the bumper of the car he was following 

And those stupid LED light aftermarket chav strips that they put on their front skirt in a pi** poor effort to look like DRL's , They look f**king ridiculous


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

****s on mopeds who pull in front of you when sitting at red lights, one they are over the bloody line and 2 they are stopping my 220 horses from stretching their legs off the the lights :driver:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

People driving 20mph in a 40mph zone


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Gaffa22 said:


> all the above plus knobends who straight line roundabouts especially when I'm beside them on my motorbike


It was a knobhead on a motorbike that straight lined a roundabout when I was beside him in my car that made me buy a dash cam about a month ago now. He was lucky I have fast reactions when needed. I was surprised as bikers are normally very road aware.

The main things are people that pull out infront of you & right lane hoggers on dual carriageways, usually because they will be turning right 3 miles up the road. You also get people infront of you who drive half the speed limit on windy roads, then when the road straightens they drive twice the limit.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love windy roads :driver:


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I haven't read all the posts here, but I think the one that annoys me the most is when someone is driving, quite fine, at or just below the speed limit and then comes up to a speed camera and drops their speed by 10mph. What the hell are you doing? You were fine where you were. Why hit the brake just because you see the yellow box at the side of the road!?


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

almost the same ^ 

they are driving relaxed but why they dont do it on the slow channel.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

"People" who speed up when you are overtaking, trying to run you into on-coming traffic!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Lane discipline


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> People on phones, people txting, people who do 40 in a 60 then do 40 in a 30, *Honda jazz owners*, people who don't use there indicators. And last but not just people who tailgate.


Oi! :doublesho


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

One headlight working, even worse when its one headlight and the front fogs on to compensate 

I'm no more tolerant of faulty rear lights either


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

percymon said:


> One headlight working, even worse when its one headlight and the front fogs on to compensate
> 
> I'm no more tolerant of faulty rear lights either


Or a headlight out along with the sidelight as well, in the same headlight unit, making it look like a motorbike


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

percymon said:


> One headlight working, even worse when its one headlight and the front fogs on to compensate
> 
> I'm no more tolerant of faulty rear lights either


Or headlamp not levelled correctly.

ARGHHHHHH :devil:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Those that panic on entry slips and do 30-40mph when merging with traffic doing 60-70mph or worse still stop at the end of the slip and wait for a huge gap. Also those that keep lane 1 when passing slip roads to stop traffic entering when nothing in lane 2. These are same as middle lane hogged, they are scared to change lanes not being obstructive.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

For me I think it would be impatient/selfish drivers as most other problems stem from that.
People who tailgate and don't keep a safe distance (2 second rule) which makes if difficult on a motorway to change lanes/leave the slip road to join the motorway and encourages middle lane joggers (I admit I can be one at times but thats due to other drivers).

People who use the road like a race track when the roads are busy.
The increasing number of drivers who don't turn on their lights when it's pitch black, never mind the odd bulb/headlamp that's gone out.

Drivers who don't merge in turn or merge at the very last moment which slows everyone else down and causes traffic.

People who don't acknowledge you/say thanks when you give them way.

Just general poor attitude and those who are too impatient.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am in the older driver bracket but have been a petrol head all my life have had numerous cars sports cars included and at the moment drive a Audi A3SB sport, the problem with a lot of older drivers only use thier cars locally and also do not realise the speed of some modern cars, and the one thing among others is the first sign of warm weather they choose to get out and think they are the only drivers on the road.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Driving back from the Midlands to the Isle of Wight 2 weeks ago I passed 3 drivers driving in the middle lane of the motorway with no other cars for miles around. They were all young girls sat hunched up almost over the steering wheel. This is why motorway driving should be included in the driving test & lessons.

I sometimes wish I had a light up sign in the back that said "GET OUT OF THE MIDDLE LANE YOU ****ING MORON"


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Roundabouts. Is the correct discipline even taught anymore on them? How many people, chop lanes going through them, start off in the incorrect lane, indicate right when going straight on, never indicating at all when leaving a roundabout (and if they do it's at the wrong point). I recall back in the stoneages when I learnt to drive and I borrowed a Video (yes a tape thingy) of driving and it showed an exapmple of how a simple roundabout 'should' work, using a real roundabout and real drivers (obviously rehearsed) - it was a joy to see that and I still remember it clearly, even today.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Thought of another one - people who absent mindedly join a roundabout then stop on it because their exit is blocked with traffic. Then the next one stops behind them. Then the next one...
I believe the highway code is quite straightforward on this subject - don't enter a roundabout unless your exit is clear. One roundabout near me even has a 'keep clear' sign painted on it. I kid you not.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

MagpieRH said:


> Thought of another one - people who absent mindedly join a roundabout then stop on it because their exit is blocked with traffic. Then the next one stops behind them. Then the next one...
> I believe the highway code is quite straightforward on this subject - don't enter a roundabout unless your exit is clear. One roundabout near me even has a 'keep clear' sign painted on it. I kid you not.


People around here LOVE blocking junctions, especially if they have hatch markings in them. They just pile up behind you and block the road, then look confused when people start beeping them. :wall:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Not so much whilst driving but the parking bays on the sides of roads. Why don't people drive up to the end of them? Instead they leave stupid gaps which when you add up both ends you could probably fit another car in them?


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Not so much whilst driving but the parking bays on the sides of roads. Why don't people drive up to the end of them? Instead they leave stupid gaps which when you add up both ends you could probably fit another car in them?


Get a Smart Car lol

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-gloucestershire-30512371


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

weemax said:


> The main things are people that pull out infront of you & right lane hoggers on dual carriageways, usually because they will be turning right 3 miles up the road. You also get people infront of you who drive half the speed limit on windy roads, then when the road straightens they drive twice the limit.


Similar to the people who do 35 in a 60, then 35 in a 40, then 35 in a 30 before reaching a little village and doing 35 in a 20.

Worst still is people on country roads who stop when traffic is coming in the other direction despite there being a nice white line down the middle of it with both cars on their respective sides of said white line.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Me too for cyclists  3 wide - having a chat, holding up ALL the traffic, not giving a sh1t about the chaos behind them.
Also cyclist in town / city going through red lights (there should be a "STUPID" emotion ! cos it would be needed here)

Also "van man" - not all - ofourse, but I'm sure you can relate to them


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

People parking in layby facing oncoming traffic and leaving their headlights on


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Davemm said:


> so at every set of lights you want the driver to take the car out of drive select park and apply the hand brake ?
> 
> How many times are you then going to moan while they have to reverse the process before they can move away holding up all the traffic in the process.
> 
> what about cues of traffic where the car need to move slowly but the only way is to apply the brake ?


The handbrake also works when in drive.

Taken from ROSPA site http://www.rospa.com/roadsafety/adviceandinformation/driving/automatic-gearboxes.aspx

When stationary in traffic, even for many minutes, it is not necessary to move the gear lever into neutral because the torque converter absorbs the engine's propulsion force but does not transmit it all to the gearbox. No wear is taking place. In fact, more wear will take place if you engage neutral then engage a drive gear when it is possible to move off. Most gearboxes will automatically select first gear when the vehicle becomes stationary.

You may wish to set the parking brake as many vehicles will 'creep' and some vehicles may have a tendency to lurch, particularly if fitted with an automatic choke. Stops in traffic, at junctions and at traffic lights leave the selector in D. There is no need to move into neutral, as no damage will result. You may wish to set the parking brake if the pause becomes a wait but your decision will depend on the circumstances.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

People that zoom right up behind you on a motorway only leaving maybe a cars length between & then overtake.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> People that zoom right up behind you on a motorway only leaving maybe a cars length between & then overtake.


Ahhh yes, the twats that only look as far as the end of their nose or bonnet of the car, instead of looking about 800 odd yards further up the road and anticipating "what could happen", and also where they want their car to be once they've completed the overtake.

That's about 90% of the drivers today for you, don't look far enough ahead, and don't anticipate.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Peoples' complete inability to understand the merge in turn / zip merge rule.

Lack of indicators, general lack of courtesy / selfishness on the road.


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

chefy said:


> Me too for cyclists  3 wide - having a chat, holding up ALL the traffic, not giving a sh1t about the chaos behind them.
> Also cyclist in town / city going through red lights (there should be a "STUPID" emotion ! cos it would be needed here)
> 
> Also "van man" - not all - ofourse, but I'm sure you can relate to them


Sometimes that's better though as it takes less time to get by them all/less distance.


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

No indicator's on a roundabout.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Threads constantly revived, post apon post with the same frustration, anger and pent up tension, don't seem to get many threads about the joy of motoring.

Hand in your keys and get on the bus or train, it can be quite pleasant sometimes. Alternatively do an advanced driving course, it will help you come to terms with the roads and its poor users of today.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> Threads constantly revived, post apon post with the same frustration, anger and pent up tension, don't seem to get many threads about the joy of motoring.
> 
> Hand in your keys and get on the bus or train, it can be quite pleasant sometimes. Alternatively do an advanced driving course, it will help you come to terms with the roads and its poor users of today.


I'll make an exception then. Just had a lovely run out in the Smart to get some bits for the new shed. Mostly B roads, twisty and bumpy, great fun. Don't get much chance to have a proper drive out in it, but when I do, you always get out with a grin as it's so much fun driving it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

S63 said:


> Threads constantly revived, post apon post with the same frustration, anger and pent up tension, don't seem to get many threads about the joy of motoring.
> 
> Hand in your keys and get on the bus or train, it can be quite pleasant sometimes. Alternatively do an advanced driving course, it will help you come to terms with the roads and its poor users of today.


You're forgetting complete obliviousness to any other road users and just being generally incompetent, leading to these effects in the first place.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Peoples' complete inability to understand the merge in turn / zip merge rule.
> 
> Lack of indicators, general lack of courtesy / selfishness on the road.


What I tend to do is (ok it's a little 'dangerous') is if I see them coming down a slip road wanting to merge onto the motorway, I will get level with them so that they can't get in front of me.

I only do this if I see a car that isn't indicating coming off a slip road but it's funny after I've passed them do I see them pop their indicator on ONCE I have passed them.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> What I tend to do is (ok it's a little 'dangerous') is if I see them coming down a slip road wanting to merge onto the motorway, I will get level with them so that they can't get in front of me.
> 
> I only do this if I see a car that isn't indicating coming off a slip road but it's funny after I've passed them do I see them pop their indicator on ONCE I have passed them.


I hope you don't do this when you could move over to the outside lane. That really boils my blood when people do that, totally inconsiderate.

In any case, I don't really think it's right to go out your way to stop a car from merging onto the motorway.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Mobile phone users, and potholes


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

rf860 said:


> I hope you don't do this when you could move over to the outside lane. That really boils my blood when people do that, totally inconsiderate.
> 
> In any case, I don't really think it's right to go out your way to stop a car from merging onto the motorway.


I do this sometimes even when I could move over to the outside lane but *only* if the idiots aren't indicating - that really pees me off.

Why isn't it right to 'stop' a car from merging onto the motorway? Highway Code says users already on the motorway have priority.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I do this sometimes even when I could move over to the outside lane but *only* if the idiots aren't indicating - that really pees me off.
> 
> Why isn't it right to 'stop' a car from merging onto the motorway? Highway Code says users already on the motorway have priority.


Whilst they should indicate where else do you think they will be going ?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I do this sometimes even when I could move over to the outside lane but *only* if the idiots aren't indicating - that really pees me off.
> 
> Why isn't it right to 'stop' a car from merging onto the motorway? Highway Code says users already on the motorway have priority.


That's just bad driving IMO. You're prepared to make somebody have to brake sharply just because they aren't indicating onto the slip road. I know they should be indicating, but in reality, where else are they to go?!?!

I think it's just basic common sense to move over to the other lane if you can to let somebody merge.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rf860 said:


> That's just bad driving IMO. You're prepared to make somebody have to brake sharply just because they aren't indicating onto the slip road. I know they should be indicating, but in reality, where else are they to go?!?!
> 
> I think it's just basic common sense to move over to the other lane if you can to let somebody merge.


Or just even slow down or speed up by a couple of miles an hour, it's not exactly difficult to use one brain cell and let them merge without causing an accident.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Shaun said:


> Whilst they should indicate where else do you think they will be going ?


:lol: that is an exceedingly good point Shaun.

Another one that grinds my gears, is people who use quiet country roads on a sunday for a drive in the countryside. Nothing wrong with that except they can't travel down the pigging road at anything above 30mph. For 10 miles. Then when you get a straight stretch of road and a chance to get past, Cyril suddenly wakes up and takes off giving poor Ada a fright until it gets to the twisty bit again, then back to 25mph.

Give me strength.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> :lol: that is an exceedingly good point Shaun.
> 
> Another one that grinds my gears, is people who use quiet country roads on a sunday for a drive in the countryside. Nothing wrong with that except they can't travel down the pigging road at anything above 30mph. For 10 miles. Then when you get a straight stretch of road and a chance to get past, Cyril suddenly wakes up and takes off giving poor Ada a fright until it gets to the twisty bit again, then back to 25mph.
> 
> Give me strength.


Ada eh? Never figured you for a woman


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I do this sometimes even when I could move over to the outside lane but *only* if the idiots aren't indicating - that really pees me off.
> 
> Why isn't it right to 'stop' a car from merging onto the motorway? Highway Code says users already on the motorway have priority.


Shame on you mate, thats a petty thing to do. Usually when I merge onto the motorway and check my mirrors someone has already made space or is passing me so its usually clear. :speechles


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I do this sometimes even when I could move over to the outside lane but *only* if the idiots aren't indicating - that really pees me off.
> 
> Why isn't it right to 'stop' a car from merging onto the motorway? Highway Code says users already on the motorway have priority.


Doing something that deliberately increases the chances of an accident occuring just to prove a point because someone doesn't indicate that they're joining the carriageway is just daft and dangerous quite frankly.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> What I tend to do is (ok it's a little 'dangerous') is if I see them coming down a slip road wanting to merge onto the motorway, I will get level with them so that they can't get in front of me..


Eh?, you're an idiot....

You should already be in other lane, where possible, if you've seen them coming down the slip road. As Shaun said, you don't need to indicate, they aren't going anywhere apart from joining the carriageway.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

The idiot I encountered today.......

Telford Idiot

Was driving around an island today when this pillock tried to overtake me and cut me up on an exit from the island.

The burk was only a matter of inches from taking my wing off so I pipped him with my horn to let him know I was there and that he was close to hitting me.

He obviously decided he didn't like this reprimand so decided to slow down to a crawl in order to annoy me. When this didn't work he decided to slam his brakes on when we were going around another island narrowly avoiding causing an accident because thankfully I was able to stop in time.

A complete idiot! :devil:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Red lights&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

^^ A bog standard 4 door Focus with bonnet stripes......:lol:

Says it all really......what a bell end.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Juke_Fan said:


> The idiot I encountered today.......
> 
> Telford Idiot
> 
> ...


What a clown.

To be honest with the go faster stripes, m3 wing mirrors and lexus lights, i'd have given him a wide berth anyway lol.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Juke_Fan said:


> The idiot I encountered today.......
> 
> Telford Idiot
> 
> ...


OMG what a plank, I'd be tempted to hand that incriminating footage to the Plod to take action


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a different looking focus :lol::lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alfa male said:


> OMG what a plank, I'd be tempted to hand that incriminating footage to the Plod to take action


Incriminating of what? I guess you must have a lot of time to spare...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> ^^ A bog standard 4 door Focus with bonnet stripes......:lol:
> 
> Says it all really......what a bell end.


I've seen the white stripes on your smart car  Wtf is that yellow sticker anyways?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> I've seen the white stripes on your smart car  Wtf is that yellow sticker anyways?


No you haven't, I've not got stripes. Give me some credit....

And yes, I did have to go outside just to check....:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Juke_Fan said:


> The idiot I encountered today.......
> 
> Telford Idiot
> 
> ...


I am curious, what if said camera catches you driving badly at any time and you have an accident?

I see quite a few drivers with cameras in their windscreen mirrors and their driving is just as appalling as a lot of others on the road that don't.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> No you haven't, I've not got stripes. Give me some credit....
> 
> And yes, I did have to go outside just to check....:lol:


Just popping over to paint them on for you


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> Eh?, you're an idiot....
> 
> You should already be in other lane, where possible, if you've seen them coming down the slip road. As Shaun said, you don't need to indicate, they aren't going anywhere apart from joining the carriageway.


Surely you could just adapt your speed minimally without even braking to either just let them in front or behind?

I really don't see the need to change lanes...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Surely you could just adapt your speed minimally without even braking to either just let them in front or behind?
> 
> I really don't see the need to change lanes...


Depends if the person joining has matched the speed of the traffic on the motorway. If it was anything like the dozy cow at Junction 21a on the M25 last week, she joined the motorway doing 40mph!!!....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> Depends if the person joining has matched the speed of the traffic on the motorway. If it was anything like the dozy cow at Junction 21a on the M25 last week, she joined the motorway doing 40mph!!!....


So you'd be miles in front of her, right?  40mph isn't too bad, think the average speed for joining the a14 is 30mph, right?

Around milton, every day, people think it is acceptable to join the a14 at 30mph with a big queue of traffic behind them also forced to slow causing massive tailbacks as people move out of the inside lane.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

My biggest frustration isnt with drivers themselves - its the bloody pedestrians! The majority tend to look before crossing the road, the minority who just walk straight into a road without looking, or walk across at snails pace just gets on my nerves.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I hate it when you've been held up for miles behind some idiot doing 20MPH below the speed limit & you approach a roundabout and he gets out with out having to stop for any cars on the roundabout but me and other 'victims' have to stop.

Grrrrr.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> My biggest frustration isnt with drivers themselves - its the bloody pedestrians! The majority tend to look before crossing the road, the minority who just walk straight into a road without looking, or walk across at snails pace just gets on my nerves.


Sorry, I saw how ****e your lexarse was and ignored it as I knew it would fall to bits before it hit me


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Incriminating of what? I guess you must have a lot of time to spare...


You must have missed the bit on the footage of the driver carving up the OP, then trying to cause an accident by slamming his brakes on roundabout circulatory. Hardly a good example of driving with due care and attention is it !!!


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> I am curious, what if said camera catches you driving badly at any time and you have an accident?
> 
> I see quite a few drivers with cameras in their windscreen mirrors and their driving is just as appalling as a lot of others on the road that don't.


I'd be in deep doo-doo then 

I don't have a dash cam I just use an app on my phone. Telford is have mass redesign of the town centre roads where I work and there have been a few accidents hence why I keep use the dash cam app just in case.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alfa male said:


> You must have missed the bit on the footage of the driver carving up the OP, then trying to cause an accident by slamming his brakes on roundabout circulatory. Hardly a good example of driving with due care and attention is it !!!


What do you expect the police to do about it? Waste however many hours on every single bit of normal driving on the road?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Juke_Fan said:


> I'd be in deep doo-doo then
> 
> I don't have a dash cam I just use an app on my phone. Telford is have mass redesign of the town centre roads where I work and there have been a few accidents hence why I keep use the dash cam app just in case.


I know my driving is **** on occasion, so I personally wouldn't want my driving being recorded


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> What do you expect the police to do about it? Waste however many hours on every single bit of normal driving on the road?


I see you're full of constructive comments tonight.

Yes you're probably right this was hardly the most extreme example of road rage, but the OP was pretty close to shunting him on the roundabout due to the nob trying to cause a bump. Yes the police have better things to do but equally the roads would be a better place without morons like this (I mean the Focus driver not you, just in case of of confusion)


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alfa male said:


> I see you're full of constructive comments tonight.
> 
> Yes you're probably right this was hardly the most extreme example of road rage, but the OP was pretty close to shunting him on the roundabout due to the nob trying to cause a bump. Yes the police have better things to do but equally the roads would be a better place without morons like this (I mean the Focus driver not you, just in case of of confusion)


I see you're full of libellous, poorly thought out, stupid and ignorant comments tonight.

So fricking what?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Sorry, I saw how ****e your lexarse was and ignored it as I knew it would fall to bits before it hit me


I wonder what would break first, the car or your bones when I plough into you at 40mph in a 2 tonne vehicle :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> I wonder what would break first, the car or your bones when I plough into you at 40mph in a 2 tonne vehicle :lol:


Dude, it wouldn't make it a cm before the whole car collapsed in on itself


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Dude, it wouldn't make it a cm before the whole car collapsed in on itself


Itll go plenty far then if you're only half a cm away and then hopefully, itll collapse in on you


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> Itll go plenty far then if you're only half a cm away and then hopefully, itll collapse in on you


Nah it's made by lexus, will fall to rust after a cm


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Nah it's made by lexus, will fall to rust after a cm


Good, all the sharp edgy bits will give you tetanus


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> Good, all the sharp edgy bits will give you tetanus


I dunno, these new designs, waaaayy too many edges


----------

